
Ask HN: Anyone used Svelte with Unpoly? What is the experience like? - m33k44
What are the pros and cons of using both for front-end development?
======
_benj
I have used and unpoly but not together. It seems to me that they would
conflict since they are trying to do the same thing but I’m different ways.

Svelte is a very clean frontend framework that needs a lot less rituals than,
say, react to do what you need it to do. Your backend send data (JSON) and
svelte renders it.

Unpoly is designed for your backend to send HTML and unpoly (among other
things) avoids full page reloads when you navigate to another page. It has
some other very nice functionality that, if included from the beginning in the
architecture, can completely avoid needing a frontend framework.

